# Local find 73 sunset orange Krate



## vastingray (Jun 22, 2015)

*Local find 73 disc brake sunset orange Krate*








1973 Disc brake  sunset orange Krate  this thing is mint local find from a great guy View attachment 221627View attachment 221628


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow! Stunning. Orange is my favorite on these.


----------



## Intense One (Jun 25, 2015)

WHOA!  Nice find. That would look good in my garage..........
Stingray Stung Ray


----------

